# Una questione seria: napulè contro tebine



## Tebe (9 Gennaio 2014)

*Una questione seria: napulè contro tebine*

E anche se ironizzo ho ancora la vena chiusa e l'embolo in circolo.
Premessa:
mattia ha mille fratelli e una sorella molto giovane la quale si è sempre fatta i cazzi suoi.
Una tipa che a me personalmente sta molto simpatca essendo pecora nera ma in effetti anche parecchio bugiarda e opportunista.
A 18 anni è andata via di casa e bla bla...
Ora convive con uno che ha precedenti per spaccio di maria, non lavora, è 200 chili, e manco sa parlare l'italiano.
In famigghia ovviamente il dramma.
Per tutti lui è soprannominato.
L'impresentabile. E talmente tanto impresentabile che praticamente  tre quarti della famigghia fa ostruzionismo a questa love story.

L'odierno.

Ieri sera sul divano, mentre io e Mattia eravamo tutti pucci pucci mi dice.
-Lisetta (la sorella) vorrebbe venire qualche giorno ma a casa da mamma le porte sono sbarrate e come sai fra lei e lui non hanno una lira per pagarsi una camera di albergo e poi mi piacerebbe avere un po la sorellina qui...-
-Viene con l'impresentabile?-
-Purtroppo si. Ma tanto te se l unica a non partire prevenuta. Possono venire da noi?-
Faccio spallucce -Certo. Figurati...-
Silenzio.
Ancora silenzio.
Allora chiedo -Che c'è di altro?-
Lui -Niente.-
-Mattia ti conosco...-
-Ecco...hem...-
-Eddai. Mica ti accoltello...-
-Ho pensato di farli dormire nel nostro letto.-
Ho avuto un attimo di paresi cerebrale -Nel. Nostro. Letto?-
-Si dai. Per una questione di rispetto. E poi ce lo vedi l'impresentabile a dormire nel divano letto dei poveri a terra?-
-Rispetto?-
A quel punto è esploso diventando un urlatore anni 60.
-SIIIIII RISPETTO CAZZO! NESSUNO DELLA MIA FAMIGLIA E' MAI STATO A DORMIRE DA NOI SOLO TUOI AMICI E PARENTI (bugia super bugia) E IO CI TENGO CHE LORO DORMANO BENE!!!-
Io traumatizzata sul divano che tentavo di trovare un senso logico al fatto che due ventenni dormissero nel mio cazzo di letto per una questione di...rispetto?
Rispetto de che, porca puttana.
Rispetto se avessero 120 anni, o se fosse venuta la bisnonna allora certo.
Ma mollare il MIO letto, la MIA camera a due giovinastri proprio...
Ho respirato e ignorato il tono aggressivo -Mattia senti...-
-MA POI TE LO VEDI L'IMPRESENTABILE A DORMIRE SUL LETTO A TERRA? MANCO RIESCE AD ALZARSI QUELLO!-

 Mi è partito l'embolo. Non so come sia successo. Non ho avuto nessuna avvisaglia. E dalla mia boccuccia è uscita questa frase. 
-Ma ti pare che per uno che è 200 chili che manco riesce ad allacciarsi le scarpe da quanto mangia quello skifidor io debba lasciargli il mio letto? MA TI SEI BEVUTO IL CERVELLO? MA CHE SCHIFO! ma poi lo bistrattate ogni secondo tu per primo e hai il coraggio di farmi sta richiesta?-

Morale.
Una guerra nucleare.
Mi ha tacciato di:
Stronza insensibile che non riesco a capire l'importanza del gesto.

ora. E' vero. Più ci penso e più mi monta la carogna. E no. Non capisco l importanza del gesto. Non in questo caso.
Non lo so.
Ormai qui è diventata una guerra di culture.
Napulè contro Tebe.
Ma.
A differenza del capatosta che fa guerriglia urbana io davvero voglio tentare di capire.
Cedere a questa assurda richiesta? Che non sarebbe nelle mie corde.
Continuare sulla mia posizione? Che la preferisco.

Non lo so.l Ho capito che per lui sta roba è davvero importante ma...
Minchia. 
Perchè?
Lo trovo assurdo.

Cazzo.

p.s. Non avrò moltissimo tempo oggi per rispondere ma stasera si.
E gradirei l'opinione di qualcuno che invece capisce Mattia e magari mi faccia capire a sua volta l'importanza.
Io non riesco a vederla da un angolazione napulè.
Penso all'impresentabile che sudacchia tutto nel mio letto e mi parte di nuovo l'embolone.

p.s.2
Sono con il cellulare abbiate pietà per l italiano


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao Tebe,

ohhhh ... le guerre di cultura ... che ricordi ...  ... 

Sinceramente? Non so quanto sia veramente Nabulè questa cosa. 
Cioè, mio padre è del Sud. Ma non ricordo che un nostro famigliare
avesse mai dormito nel suo letto, tanto meno dei giovani. 
A parte il fatto, che mia madre avrebbe avuto qualcosuccia da dire,
soprattutto, se così giovani ... 

Il rispetto. OK. Che ti spieghi bene, cosa intende. 
Perché un divano letto, è pur sempre un letto. 
E se è una cosa "degradante", perché cazzo lo avete comprato? 
Tutto il Giappone dorme su dei futon, e i Sumo, se non erro,
pesano e strapesano e hanno dimensioni enormi  ...  ...
E di onore, loro se ne intendono ... 

Fammi riflettere ancora un po' 

sienne


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao Tebe,

potrebbe essere, che in fondo in fondo, non si tratti neanche tanto di "rispetto",
ma di un timore, che la sorellina o il malcapitato, potessero dire poi qualcosa, del tipo ... 
"ma guarda un po', mio fratello ci ha fatto dormire per terra ... ecc. ecc." e così 
passa la sua di immagine come "non so come" ... ? Ed ha più timore di ciò? 

Perché scusa, a quell'età ... personalmente, mi farebbe molto strano e lo rifiuterei,
se un mio fratello o famigliare mi facesse dormire nel suo di letto. In più, con un ragazzo,
che frequento solo da poco tempo. Cioè, mi metterebbe tremendamente in soggezione!
Entrare nella tana dell'intimità ... mamma, NOOOO! Altro che per terra, anche il balcone! 
Cioè, anche qui, vi è la questione del rispetto ... e non di poco ... 
Un malcapitato, che conosco a mala pena, non conosco nulla di lui ... della sua intimità,
intesa come rispetto verso altri, verso tutto insomma ... lo faccio dormire nel mio letto?
NO. Non ci sta proprio. Non lo capisco ... 

OK ... il riflettere non ha servito ... scusa ... 

ci riprovo ... 

sienne


----------



## free (9 Gennaio 2014)

io ho la soluzione adatta!
ti munisci di materasso matrimoniale gonfiabile e lo piazzi da qualche parte (hai anche il giardino, mi pare), così fai bella figura e Mattia non potrà fare altro che ammirarti per il tuo immenso rispetto dimostrato!


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> io ho la soluzione adatta!
> ti munisci di materasso matrimoniale gonfiabile e lo piazzi da qualche parte (hai anche il giardino, mi pare), così fai bella figura e Mattia non potrà fare altro che ammirarti per il tuo immenso rispetto dimostrato!



Ciao

si, ma quello auto-gonfiabile ... con spina elettrica ... 
se no ... non ce la fa in tempo ... 

ma il sumo, lo spappola ... mi sembra che ha un limite di peso ... 



sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E anche se ironizzo ho ancora la vena chiusa e l'embolo in circolo.
> Premessa:
> mattia ha mille fratelli e una sorella molto giovane la quale si è sempre fatta i cazzi suoi.
> Una tipa che a me personalmente sta molto simpatca essendo pecora nera ma in effetti anche parecchio bugiarda e opportunista.
> ...


cioè tu a 72 anni dovresti dormire per terra per dovere di ospitalità verso il ragazzetto ventenne?
Ma non esiste proprio.
Però metterti di punta non serve.
Allora si impone la diplomaziaia: dal momento che la famiglia intera sta facendo ostruzionismo, il vostro gesto di cedere il talamo alla coppietta ostata decreterebbe per la proprietà transitoria della facoltà ostativa familiare una mancanza di rispetto per la posizione presa ufficialmente dai maggiorenti familiari alla quale opporreste il vostro spregio prendendo una posizione celebrativa et ufficializzante della coppia che non è invece attualmente riconosciuta et accettata dal supremo consiglio della famiglia unita.
Altra cosa invece sarebbe dare ospitalità e rifugio alla sorella sciamannata accompagnata dall'impresentabile per evitare che vadano sotto un ponte.
Ma la domanda strategica da porre a Mattia è: se tua madre viene a sapere che, dopo che in tutti i modi hanno cercato di far lasciare a tua sorella l'impresentabile, noi ADDIRITTURA l'abbiamo accolto in casa nostra cedendogli il letto come fosse il fidanzato ufficiale...  IO che figura ci faccio? Di quella che non tiene conto della volontà espressa dalla famiglia? Perchè sicuramente daranno la colpa a me... e lì ingobbisci un attimo le spalle e sospiri... perchè sai quanto ci ho messo a trovare un'armonia con la tua famiglia.



Che ne dici?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E anche se ironizzo ho ancora la vena chiusa e l'embolo in circolo.
> Premessa:
> mattia ha mille fratelli e una sorella molto giovane la quale si è sempre fatta i cazzi suoi.
> Una tipa che a me personalmente sta molto simpatca essendo pecora nera ma in effetti anche parecchio bugiarda e opportunista.
> ...


E' un'usanza del centro sud far dormire l'ospite di riguardo nel leto migliore. Non so esattamente dove sia diffusa e dove sia ancora in auge o no. A me anni fa lo proposero e dovetti quasi litigare per evitarlo.


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*



Tebe ha detto:


> E anche se ironizzo ho ancora la vena chiusa e l'embolo in circolo.
> Premessa:
> mattia ha mille fratelli e una sorella molto giovane la quale si è sempre fatta i cazzi suoi.
> Una tipa che a me personalmente sta molto simpatca essendo pecora nera ma in effetti anche parecchio bugiarda e opportunista.
> ...


Il tuo napulè ha delle pretese del cazzo.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Gennaio 2014)

Da terrunciella doc (checchè ne dica qualcuno), l'ospite è da trattare come un dio. Ci si vergogna a farlo stare scomodo.

Non so però come mai sia scattato a Mattia in questo modo.. per la sorellina che cmq è famiglia, e un poco più di rilassamento ci sta.
E visto che in altre occasioni non è scattato... e che sul vostro divano ci si sta benissimo.

Suggerimento per aggirare l'ostacolo... appropriarsi del letto padronale, è imbarazzante per l'ospite. Io mi sentirei molto a disagio se venendo da voi col compagno, ci cedeste il vostro letto. Peggio che andare a dormire nel letto dei genitori.

Prova a dirgli che no, non capisci bene come mai desidera così tanto questo, ma tutto considerato, NON sarebbe un gesto di cortesia...

Hai considerato la possibilità che sia stata Lisetta cosa fai con questo pescator ad avergli chiesto di far stare comodo l'amoruccio suo? E che Mattia abbia già accettato perchè si è fatto mettere i piedi in testa, e che la sua rabbia è esplosa perchè è incazzato prima di tutto con se stesso, e si vergogna a dirtelo?

PS grazie e scusa


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2014)

fai il sacrificio tebe....e usa il divano come nuova intrigante situazione :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

Una proposta del genere mi farebbe pensare non a tradizioni culturali (napulé o sudtirolé) ma a uno che non ci sta con la testa.
Ottima la proposta diplomatica di Sbriciolata.
Non ci sarei mai arrivata.
Io avrei proposto una visita neurologica :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

si, la strategia di Sbri ... è ottima. 

aggiungerei, visto che dovrebbe essere il posto migliore, 
di proporre, di decorare con varie cose ... 
cuscini, coperte, bottiglia dell'acqua ... qualche snack 
(se pesa tanto, mangerà di continuo), un angolo per i balocchi ecc. 

No, no Tebe ... non pensare al lubrificante ... affari loro ... 

sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cioè tu a 72 anni dovresti dormire per terra per dovere di ospitalità verso il ragazzetto ventenne?
> Ma non esiste proprio.
> Però metterti di punta non serve.
> Allora si impone la diplomaziaia: dal momento che la famiglia intera sta facendo ostruzionismo, il vostro gesto di cedere il talamo alla coppietta ostata decreterebbe per la proprietà transitoria della facoltà ostativa familiare una mancanza di rispetto per la posizione presa ufficialmente dai maggiorenti familiari alla quale opporreste il vostro spregio prendendo una posizione celebrativa et ufficializzante della coppia che non è invece attualmente riconosciuta et accettata dal supremo consiglio della famiglia unita.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2014)

se è questione di un paio di giorni non  la vedo così critica...eppure son zeneize ostica e burbera.
soprattutto il letto non è il mio


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

Aggiungo che penserei che son diventati matti anche quelli che offrissero a me il loro letto e mi metterebbero anche a disagio.
Ho rifiutato proposte di ospitalità in camera degli ospiti.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2014)

Se ospitassi uan coppia a casa mia e non avessi una seconda camera mi verrebbe spontaneo per garantire a loro un po' di privacy in una casa non loro offrirgli la mia camera.
Sinceramente mi aspetterei anche un gentile rifiuto alla mia offerta però
Io non accetterei ma apprezzerei il riguardo


----------



## scrittore (9 Gennaio 2014)

*ma...*

tebe...scusa..
ma cacciare voi di tasca vostra 80 euro e pagare loro un albergo vicino a casa vostra no?

Non è esattamente un rifiuto (perchè a casa li fai venire e magari pranzate pure insieme...) è più un qualcosa tipo
"spazio in casa non ce ne sta... il letto nostro è appunto nostro" noi accettiamo tutto ma alle condizioni nostre..

no?

che poi ste tendenze Tipiche del sud...una volta avviate fanno presto a diventare consuetudini...capisciammè


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> tebe...scusa..
> ma cacciare voi di tasca vostra 80 euro e pagare loro un albergo vicino a casa vostra no?
> 
> Non è esattamente un rifiuto (perchè a casa li fai venire e magari pranzate pure insieme...) è più un qualcosa tipo
> ...


In effetti non è una brutta idea:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> tebe...scusa..
> *ma cacciare voi di tasca vostra 80 euro e pagare loro un albergo vicino a casa vostra no?
> 
> *Non è esattamente un rifiuto (perchè a casa li fai venire e magari pranzate pure insieme...) è più un qualcosa tipo
> ...


arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ... polentone 100%, eh?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> tebe...scusa..
> ma cacciare voi di tasca vostra 80 euro e pagare loro un albergo vicino a casa vostra no?
> 
> Non è esattamente un rifiuto (perchè a casa li fai venire e magari pranzate pure insieme...) è più un qualcosa tipo
> ...


E' quello che farei io.
Ma nella mentalità di chi si aspetta di essere ospitato è più offensivo di un materasso per terra.


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*

Mi incuriosisce questo"franchino"dei giorni nostri....!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ospitassi uan coppia a casa mia e non avessi una seconda camera mi verrebbe spontaneo per garantire a loro un po' di privacy in una casa non loro offrirgli la mia camera.
> *Sinceramente mi aspetterei anche un gentile rifiuto alla mia offerta però*
> Io non accetterei ma apprezzerei il riguardo


Se parli in generale, ok. 

Ma nello specifico (_"Ora convive con uno che ha precedenti per spaccio di maria, non lavora, è 200 chili, e manco sa parlare l'italiano."_), veramente pensi che Jimmy Cinquepance abbia il savoire faire per declinare l'offerta?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ... polentone 100%, eh?


Ho mangiato un brasato con funghi con la polenta ieri che era un sogno.:mexican:


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' quello che farei io.
> Ma nella mentalità di chi si aspetta di essere ospitato è più offensivo di un materasso per terra.



Molto più offensivo, sì. Spero che non mi succeda mai!


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' quello che farei io.
> Ma nella mentalità di chi si aspetta di essere ospitato è più offensivo di un materasso per terra.


dei ragazzi di 20 anni??? io ho dormito sul sacco a pelo, per terra! Gioventù bruciata... pappemolli, pfui. Essere giovani a che serve allora?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se parli in generale, ok.
> 
> Ma nello specifico (_"Ora convive con uno che ha precedenti per spaccio di maria, non lavora, è 200 chili, e manco sa parlare l'italiano."_), veramente pensi che Jimmy Cinquepance abbia il savoire faire per declinare l'offerta?


si parlavo in generale in effetti. Mi ero dimenticata del tipo
PErò credo che per la sorella di mio marito e se sapessi che ci tiene anche lui farei comunque il sacrificio


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dei ragazzi di 20 anni??? io ho dormito sul sacco a pelo, per terra! Gioventù bruciata... pappemolli, pfui. Essere giovani a che serve allora?


Per me offrire il divano o il materasso per terra è già essere molto ospitali!! 











P.S. Polentona al 100%:carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> si parlavo in generale in effetti. Mi ero dimenticata del tipo
> PErò credo che per la sorella di mio marito e se sapessi che ci tiene anche lui farei comunque il sacrificio


a volte mi ricordi la valchera, carissima professoressa di latino e italiano al liceo, che mi diceva sempre: tu ti devi andare a rotolare nel fango, fai le palle con la cacca di mucca, sporcati, i vostri genitori mi fanno nelle bolle di sapone....
uscite e andate in mezzo al fango sacripante!!!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> a volte mi ricordi la valchera, carissima professoressa di latino e italiano al liceo, che mi diceva sempre: tu ti devi andare a rotolare nel fango, fai le palle con la cacca di mucca, sporcati, i vostri genitori mi fanno nelle bolle di sapone....
> uscite e andate in mezzo al fango sacripante!!!


Sai che non ho capito?


----------



## scrittore (9 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ... polentone 100%, eh?


no tesoro...romano 100%... una via di mezzo più pratica diciamo


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai che non ho capito?


la mia professore al liceo diceva che quelli della mia generazione (86/87/88) sono tutti perfettini, pulitini, se si prendono una malattia (tipi raffreddore) e' la fine del mondo perche e' colpa dei nostri genitori, che ci hanno fatti e poi messi subito dentro una bolla di sapone asettica, dove nulla puo succederci, mentre invece lei ci suggeriva di uscire dalla bolla, andare a giocare nel fango, sporcarci e farci gli anticorpi....


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> la mia professore al liceo diceva che quelli della mia generazione (86/87/88) sono tutti perfettini, pulitini, se si prendono una malattia (tipi raffreddore) e' la fine del mondo perche e' colpa dei nostri genitori, che ci hanno fatti e poi messi subito dentro una bolla di sapone asettica, dove nulla puo succederci, mentre invece lei ci suggeriva di uscire dalla bolla, andare a giocare nel fango, sporcarci e farci gli anticorpi....


ah ok
si sono della stessa idea della tua prof


----------



## zanna (9 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai che non ho capito?


E' che ancora non ha finito basil :canna:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ah ok
> si sono della stessa idea della tua prof


lo so...mi sto rotolando oggi, un po in ritardo, ma ho recuperato parecchio....


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E' che ancora non ha finito basil :canna:


ma guardalo.....non farei mai una cosa del genere.....ho rispetto di certe piante io....
e poi tu che ne sai degli effetti che causa basil fumante?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> la mia professore al liceo diceva che quelli della mia generazione (86/87/88) sono tutti perfettini, pulitini, se si prendono una malattia (tipi raffreddore) e' la fine del mondo perche e' colpa dei nostri genitori, che ci hanno fatti e poi messi subito dentro una bolla di sapone asettica, dove nulla puo succederci, mentre invece lei ci suggeriva di uscire dalla bolla, andare a giocare nel fango, sporcarci e farci gli anticorpi....


Quoto. Se serve un arbitro, io garantisco imparzialità (soprattutto se nessuno mi passa qualcosa sottobanco).


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. Se serve un arbitro, io garantisco imparzialità (soprattutto se nessuno mi passa qualcosa sottobanco).
> View attachment 8000


ma che fatica.....tutte gambe .....e addominali


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. Se serve un arbitro, io garantisco imparzialità (soprattutto se nessuno mi passa qualcosa sottobanco).
> View attachment 8000


Figuriamoci se tu non te ne aprofitti subito:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E' che ancora non ha finito basil :canna:


Oppure ormai ho l'arterio galoppante


----------



## free (9 Gennaio 2014)

ma dov'è andata la Tebe?

a mettere le putrelle sotto al materasso??:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma dov'è andata la Tebe?
> 
> a mettere le putrelle sotto al materasso??:rotfl:


io ci metterei 3-4 sanpietrini dentro, altezza reni:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma dov'è andata la Tebe?
> 
> a mettere le putrelle sotto al materasso??:rotfl:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ci metterei 3-4 sanpietrini dentro, altezza reni:mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma guardalo.....non farei mai una cosa del genere.....ho rispetto di certe piante io....
> e poi tu che ne sai degli effetti che causa basil fumante?


:leggi:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Gennaio 2014)

Consiglio di non anticipare nulla e non cedere il proprio letto. Se c'è il rispetto per gli ospiti, c'è anche il rispetto per l'oste e nessuno osa a dormire nel suo letto. Non ci pensa neanche. Non dovete sostituirvi agli ospiti, ma lasciare che arrivino e poi decidete *assieme* come procedere per la notte. Senza offerta del proprio letto.

Il pupo magari è abituato a dormire sul balcone e si offenderebbe a dover dormire in un letto, che ne sai te? O entrambi si sono abituati ai materassi in terra. Non lo puoi sapere. Quindi aspetta che arrivino. Poi, i Napulé hanno una fantasia al di fuori della norma e magari inventano qualcosa che non te lo immagini neanche ... con il divano-letto ad esempio


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Gennaio 2014)

Sono tutti suggerimenti utili, e alternative realistiche.

Però la domanda rimane: perchè Mattia si è impuntato così?

La mia l'ho detta: la sorella l'ha già incastrato e lui si vergogna a dirlo a Tebe :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

*mi aggrego al no*

un conto sarebbeo i suoceri, o zii, o nonni, ma i cognati no....


----------



## zanna (9 Gennaio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Consiglio di non anticipare nulla e non cedere il proprio letto. Se c'è il rispetto per gli ospiti, c'è anche il rispetto per l'oste e nessuno osa a dormire nel suo letto. Non ci pensa neanche. Non dovete sostituirvi agli ospiti, ma lasciare che arrivino e poi decidete *assieme* come procedere per la notte. Senza offerta del proprio letto.
> 
> Il pupo magari è abituato a dormire sul balcone e si offenderebbe a dover dormire in un letto, che ne sai te? O entrambi si sono abituati ai materassi in terra. Non lo puoi sapere. Quindi aspetta che arrivino. Poi, i Napulé hanno una fantasia al di fuori della norma e magari inventano qualcosa che non te lo immagini neanche ... con il divano-letto ad esempio


C'è anche da dire che "_-Lisetta (la sorella) vorrebbe venire *qualche giorno* ma a casa da mamma  le porte sono sbarrate e come sai fra lei e lui non hanno una lira per  pagarsi una camera di albergo e poi mi piacerebbe avere un po la  sorellina qui...-_" quindi non basterebbero i 80 euri quindi ..... mumble mumble :idea: ho trovato allora:
Opzione 1- Tebe con l'Impresentabile sul lettone e Mattia con Lisetta sul divano;
Opzione 2- Tebe con Lisetta sul lettone e Mattia con l'Impresentabile sul divano.

Tebe rimarrebbe sul lettone :cooldue:e Mattia sul divano ....


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> C'è anche da dire che "_-Lisetta (la sorella) vorrebbe venire *qualche giorno* ma a casa da mamma  le porte sono sbarrate e come sai fra lei e lui non hanno una lira per  pagarsi una camera di albergo e poi mi piacerebbe avere un po la  sorellina qui...-_" quindi non basterebbero i 80 euri quindi ..... mumble mumble :idea: ho trovato allora:
> Opzione 1- Tebe con l'Impresentabile sul lettone e Mattia con Lisetta sul divano;
> Opzione 2- Tebe con Lisetta sul lettone e Mattia con l'Impresentabile sul divano



Ciao

:rotfl: ... giusto!


comunque sia ... il Sumo sul divano-letto ... 

sienne


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se parli in generale, ok.
> 
> Ma nello specifico (_"Ora convive con uno che ha precedenti per spaccio di maria, non lavora, è 200 chili, e manco sa parlare l'italiano."_), veramente pensi che Jimmy Cinquepance abbia il savoire faire per declinare l'offerta?





wolf ha detto:


> C'è anche da dire che "_-Lisetta (la sorella) vorrebbe venire *qualche giorno* ma a casa da mamma  le porte sono sbarrate e come sai fra lei e lui non hanno una lira per  pagarsi una camera di albergo e poi mi piacerebbe avere un po la  sorellina qui...-_" quindi non basterebbero i 80 euri quindi ..... mumble mumble :idea: ho trovato allora:
> Opzione 1- Tebe con l'Impresentabile sul lettone e Mattia con Lisetta sul divano;
> *Opzione 2-* Tebe con Lisetta sul lettone e Mattia con l'Impresentabile sul divano


This. I maschi si accontentino e si devono sacrificare per le loro regine


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2014)

1. non esiste cedere il proprio letto a due ragazzini
2. "qualche giorno" : attenzione potrebbe trasformarsi in "tempo non ben definito" e Tebe verrebbe relegata sul divano letto per chissà quanto tempo
3. se lo fai una volta poi lo devi fare sempre per cui se sei l'unica che li ospita per la famiglia non approva poi verranno sempre da te quindi se offri il tuo letto una volta automaticamente sarà loro ogni volta che verranno


----------



## Principessa (9 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tuo napulè ha delle pretese del cazzo.


Già.
Non cedere, Tebe!

Quelli ti sfondano il letto...


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

*scusate*

non mi piace per niente l accostamento di ventenni-ragazzini......
vecchiacci, tutti.....
che e' sto tono denigratorio nei confronti dei ventenni???


----------



## Tubarao (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non mi piace per niente l accostamento di ventenni-ragazzini......
> vecchiacci, tutti.....
> che e' sto tono denigratorio nei confronti dei ventenni???


M'anfatti  Dijelo un pò  
Ma che ne sanno questi Miss.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> M'anfatti  Dijelo un pò
> Ma che ne sanno questi Miss.


eh ma basta e'.....
vabbe che sotto i trenta siamo pochi qui pero mica dobbiamo essere perseguitati con queste brutte parole...
ragazzini.....ao'!!!
non c'e' rispetto per i giovani...eppure fino a prova contraria noi siamo il futuro.
altrimenti cambio eta'. da oggi ho 36 anni.....
va bene?
OH!


----------



## Eliade (9 Gennaio 2014)

Allora...no, no e no.
Specifichiamo una cosa, dalle nostre parti cedere il proprio letto ad un certo ospite è forma di rispetto, qualora non si abbia una camera apposita, ma soprattutto d'intimità.
Ti faccio un esempio, due anni fa venne a trovarci un fratello maggiore di mio padre con la compagna, per un week-end. Mio padre gli ha ceduto il letto...altrimenti l'alternativa sarebbe stata dormire in camera mia o di mio fratello, che abbiamo il letto singolo a cassettone.
Non ci è sembrato giusto che un fratello maggiore di papà, per di più ultra 60enne, dovesse sistemarsi in questo modo, così loro dormirono nell'unica camera matrimoniale.


Mi sembra davvero fuori luogo quando gli ospiti sono più giovani...a 20 anni dormi in un sacco a pelo e quand'anche si paventasse questa possibilità, starebbe all'ospite rifiutare con fermezza, per non creare disagi a chi ci ospita.

Secondo me Mattia si è arrabbiato perché aveva già dato la parola alla sorella...
Pirlo...


----------



## Tubarao (9 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora...no, no e no.
> Specifichiamo una cosa, dalle nostre parti cedere il proprio letto ad un certo ospite è forma di rispetto, qualora non si abbia una camera apposita, ma soprattutto d'intimità.
> Ti faccio un esempio, due anni fa venne a trovarci un fratello maggiore di mio padre con la compagna, per un week-end. Mio padre gli ha ceduto il letto...altrimenti l'alternativa sarebbe stata dormire in camera mia o di mio fratello, che abbiamo il letto singolo a cassettone.
> Non ci è sembrato giusto che un fratello maggiore di papà, per di più ultra 60enne, dovesse sistemarsi in questo modo, così loro dormirono nell'unica camera matrimoniale.
> ...


Marchisio.
Vidal.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora...no, no e no.
> Specifichiamo una cosa, dalle nostre parti cedere il proprio letto ad un certo ospite è forma di rispetto, qualora non si abbia una camera apposita, ma soprattutto d'intimità.
> Ti faccio un esempio, due anni fa venne a trovarci un fratello maggiore di mio padre con la compagna, per un week-end. Mio padre gli ha ceduto il letto...altrimenti l'alternativa sarebbe stata dormire in camera mia o di mio fratello, che abbiamo il letto singolo a cassettone.
> Non ci è sembrato giusto che un fratello maggiore di papà, per di più ultra 60enne, dovesse sistemarsi in questo modo, così loro dormirono nell'unica camera matrimoniale.
> ...



Ecco.


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora...no, no e no.
> Specifichiamo una cosa, dalle nostre parti cedere il proprio letto ad un certo ospite è forma di rispetto, qualora non si abbia una camera apposita, ma soprattutto d'intimità.
> Ti faccio un esempio, due anni fa venne a trovarci un fratello maggiore di mio padre con la compagna, per un week-end. Mio padre gli ha ceduto il letto...altrimenti l'alternativa sarebbe stata dormire in camera mia o di mio fratello, che abbiamo il letto singolo a cassettone.
> Non ci è sembrato giusto che un fratello maggiore di papà, per di più ultra 60enne, dovesse sistemarsi in questo modo, così loro dormirono nell'unica camera matrimoniale.
> ...


anche secondo me


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> anche secondo me



non sei piu tu....


----------



## disincantata (9 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me offrire il divano o il materasso per terra è già essere molto ospitali!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non sei piu tu....



tranquilla sono sempre io


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> tranquilla sono sempre io


ma bambi non ti si addice...lamu era perfetta.....
sai che io bambi non l ho mai visto? o meglio...non me lo hanno voluto fa vedere......mai.....
credono che io sia troppo sensibile....


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E anche se ironizzo ho ancora la vena chiusa e l'embolo in circolo.
> Premessa:
> mattia ha mille fratelli e una sorella molto giovane la quale si è sempre fatta i cazzi suoi.
> Una tipa che a me personalmente sta molto simpatca essendo pecora nera ma in effetti anche parecchio bugiarda e opportunista.
> ...


hai smesso di coltivare le orchidee e hai piantato i papaveri da oppio in terrazza, vero?

l'unica angolazione napulè possibile e valida per spiegare la richiesta di Mattia vige solo in caso di persone anziane e/o malate e di mancanza in casa dell'ospitante di una stanza per gli ospiti.
ogni altra motivazione è imputabile ad un trip mal digerito

2 persone giovani dormono dove avete posto e stop.   e se Mattia ha fatto promesse che non doveva fare alla sorella sono tutti cazzi negri suoi.

inoltre sta sorella col fidanzato balenottero mi puzza di impiastri cronici,occhio che a dargli il vizio, poi te li ritrovi fissi in casa in qualsiasi stagione


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai smesso di coltivare le orchidee e hai piantato i papaveri da oppio in terrazza, vero?
> 
> l'unica angolazione napulè possibile e valida per spiegare la richiesta di Mattia vige solo in caso di persone anziane e/o malate e di mancanza in casa dell'ospitante di una stanza per gli ospiti.
> ogni altra motivazione è imputabile ad un trip mal digerito
> ...


1) alla tua eta sei giovane pure tu......e poi chi l ha detto???? non e' mica una regola!!!! cacchio....
2) cazzi negri? bello.....cosa vorrebbe dire?


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma bambi non ti si addice...lamu era perfetta.....
> sai che io bambi non l ho mai visto? o meglio...non me lo hanno voluto fa vedere......mai.....
> credono che io sia troppo sensibile....



io l'ho visto un sacco di volte e ogni volta piango come una ragazzina (ma io ho la lacrima facile) 
ho messo bambi perchè un'amica a Natale mi ha regalato una collana bellissima con il ciondolo di bambi 

dici che era meglio lamu?


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> 1) alla tua eta sei giovane pure tu......e poi chi l ha detto???? non e' mica una regola!!!! cacchio....
> 2) cazzi negri? bello.....cosa vorrebbe dire?


Miss è una regola sì....e sinceramente non si chiede il letto al padrone di casa....non esiste proprio concettualmente.

PS: vorrebbe dire che rischi di farti più male perchè sai quel che si narra della virtù più indecente di chi ha la pelle color dell'ebano.....


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma bambi non ti si addice...lamu era perfetta.....
> sai che io bambi non l ho mai visto? o meglio...non me lo hanno voluto fa vedere......mai.....
> credono che io sia troppo sensibile....


se sei sensibile la metà di come t'immagino,tu alla scena della morte della madre di Bambi svieni



Simy ha detto:


> io l'ho visto un sacco di volte e ogni volta piango come una ragazzina (ma io ho la lacrima facile)
> ho messo bambi perchè un'amica a Natale mi ha regalato una collana bellissima con il ciondolo di bambi
> 
> dici che era meglio lamu?


gli è che un avatar con Lamù che coccola Bambi sarebbe perfetto per te.  bisognerebbe elaborarlo.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io l'ho visto un sacco di volte e ogni volta piango come una ragazzina (ma io ho la lacrima facile)
> ho messo bambi perchè un'amica a Natale mi ha regalato una collana bellissima con il ciondolo di bambi
> 
> dici che era meglio lamu?


Anche bambi....pum pum?!


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche bambi....pum pum?!


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: no bambi no XD

rimetto lamu


----------



## Eliade (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Marchisio.
> Vidal.


Sono andata a pranzo continuando a pensare che cacchio volessi dire...
Poi mi sono decisa a googlare....:condom::sonar::sonar::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Eliade (9 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> *io l'ho visto un sacco di volte e ogni volta piango come una ragazzina *(ma io ho la lacrima facile)
> ho messo bambi perchè un'amica a Natale mi ha regalato una collana bellissima con il ciondolo di bambi
> 
> dici che era meglio lamu?


Idem....

Secondo me ti starebbe bene anche bambi.


----------



## Eliade (9 Gennaio 2014)

Ragazzina ha detto:


> ankIO LoVVo baMbi
> pASku mi a reGalaTO 1 kollAnA, ma KonTe a faTTo 1 kaSInO nll piaZZ e a dEttO kE e 1 koL Da skoNCia e tErOna.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Gennaio 2014)

Ragazzina ha detto:


> ankIO LoVVo baMbi
> pASku mi a reGalaTO 1 kollAnA, ma KonTe a faTTo 1 kaSInO nll piaZZ e a dEttO kE e 1 koL Da skoNCia e tErOna.


:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io l'ho visto un sacco di volte e ogni volta piango come una ragazzina (ma io ho la lacrima facile)
> ho messo bambi perchè un'amica a Natale mi ha regalato una collana bellissima con il ciondolo di bambi
> 
> dici che era meglio lamu?


io ti immagino come Lamu.....ti si addice proprio.....


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Miss è una regola sì....e sinceramente non si chiede il letto al padrone di casa....non esiste proprio concettualmente.
> 
> PS: vorrebbe dire che rischi di farti più male perchè sai quel che si narra della virtù più indecente di chi ha la pelle color dell'ebano.....


si narra....
ma e' tutta una questione di proporzioni.....
a me non attira affatto ....

poi....ma regola de che? ai fratelli si puo chiedere tutto...... o no?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se sei sensibile la metà di come t'immagino,tu alla scena della morte della madre di Bambi svieni
> 
> 
> 
> gli è che un avatar con Lamù che coccola Bambi sarebbe perfetto per te.  bisognerebbe elaborarlo.




non ho domrito per 2 notti quando ho visto il re leone.....ancora sento le grida....
scaaaaaaaaar, fratelloooo, aiutamiiiiiiii

lunga vita al reeeeeeeee

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non ho domrito per 2 notti quando ho visto il re leone.....ancora sento le grida....
> scaaaaaaaaar, fratelloooo, aiutamiiiiiiii
> 
> lunga vita al reeeeeeeee
> ...


ecco allora non vedere Bambi


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco allora non vedere Bambi


no no...infatti me ne guardo bene...
e che credi? il re leone solo quella volta l ho visto......ero ultraminorenne.......ancora ricordo tutto.....
potrei anche iniziare a pensare che moltoi dei miei traumi psicologici derivino proprio da li.....
approfondiro....
in effetti....ma il signor W.disney....non si preoccupa dei risvolti che certi cartoni posso avere sulla vita degli infanti?
si puo querelare?


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no no...infatti me ne guardo bene...
> e che credi? il re leone solo quella volta l ho visto......ero ultraminorenne.......ancora ricordo tutto.....
> potrei anche iniziare a pensare che moltoi dei miei traumi psicologici derivino proprio da li.....
> approfondiro....
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no no...infatti me ne guardo bene...
> e che credi? il re leone solo quella volta l ho visto......ero ultraminorenne.......ancora ricordo tutto.....
> potrei anche iniziare a pensare che moltoi dei miei traumi psicologici derivino proprio da li.....
> approfondiro....
> ...


E' MORTO.
Sei arrivata tardi.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' MORTO.
> Sei arrivata tardi.


lui si, la disney no


----------



## JON (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E anche se ironizzo ho ancora la vena chiusa e l'embolo in circolo.
> Premessa:
> mattia ha mille fratelli e una sorella molto giovane la quale si è sempre fatta i cazzi suoi.
> Una tipa che a me personalmente sta molto simpatca essendo pecora nera ma in effetti anche parecchio bugiarda e opportunista.
> ...


E' assurdo, lo è eccome. Ma c'è una spiegazione. E' la sua famiglia, sai che nel bene o nel male rappresenta quello, sono il suo sangue e la difenderebbe il più possibile. E li che sta tutta l'importanza, anche se per te è discutibile, per lui si tratta della sorella

Da come hai descritto la cosa, Mattia mi è parso un po' sulle sue. Quando è sbottato è perché sapeva di non essere proprio nel giusto ma anche che sentiva di dover fare uno sforzo, dare qualcosa, anche solo un gesto, in segno di rispetto. Cosi tenta di fare leva sul tuo senso di colpa e ti dice: "SIIIIII RISPETTO CAZZO! NESSUNO DELLA MIA FAMIGLIA E' MAI STATO A DORMIRE DA NOI SOLO TUOI AMICI E PARENTI (bugia super bugia) E IO CI TENGO CHE LORO DORMANO BENE!!!-

Io peno che sarà già abbastanza difficile ospitarli, ma farli dormire nel vostro letto lo eviterei anch'io. Oppure dovresti chiudere un occhio e accontentarlo. Ma per quanto durerebbe?

Con Mattia devi mediare, tieni presente che sono i suoi familiari, quindi calcola il tipo di rapporto e sentimento che intercorre tra loro quando le sue manifestazioni ti sembrano assurde. Non credo lui sia esplicito, ma penso che si comporti cosi perché si sente poco compreso su una richiesta che, effettivamente, non è proprio regolare ma che desidera anche non disattendere.

Procurati un paranco.


----------



## JON (9 Gennaio 2014)

Anzi, sai che c'è?

Immagino che il problema è il non aver altri posti letto, perché allora non prendere quel materasso gonfiabile, matrimoniale, sistemarlo dove vuoi e, credo, poter dare una sistemazione dignitosa? Mattia non deve fissarsi sul fatto che cedere il vostro letto sia la soluzione ottimale, questo mi pare solo un suo inutile scrupolo.

Certo è che se fai dormire l'elefante su quel materasso devi procurarti pure un  paio di tappi auricolari....non si sa mai, senti un botto in piena notte e ti spaventi.:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Anzi, sai che c'è?
> 
> Immagino che il problema è il non aver altri posti letto, perché allora non prendere quel materasso gonfiabile, matrimoniale, sistemarlo dove vuoi e, credo, poter dare una sistemazione dignitosa? Mattia non deve fissarsi sul fatto che cedere il vostro letto sia la soluzione ottimale, questo mi pare solo un suo inutile scrupolo.
> 
> Certo è che se fai dormire l'elefante su quel materasso devi procurarti pure un  paio di tappi auricolari....non si sa mai, senti un botto in piena notte e ti spaventi.:mrgreen:


si ma io penso che Tebe non debba nemmeno dire NO e basta...
per una volta puo accontentarlo.....
io mi sono tenuta in casa la sorella di quello per mesi 4, ripeto mesi 4!, dal primo giorno di convivenza con quello. perche lei doveva fare uno stage a londra di mesi 4!....quindi nemmeno la gioia dei primo giorni di convivenza insieme e soli......
alla fine ho sbroccato di brutto....ma ho sopportato 4 mesi, per lui....
ora lui sa che la cosa non si ripetera mai piu


----------



## JON (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si ma io penso che Tebe non debba nemmeno dire NO e basta...
> per una volta puo accontentarlo.....
> io mi sono tenuta in casa la sorella di quello per mesi 4, ripeto mesi 4!, dal primo giorno di convivenza con quello. perche lei doveva fare uno stage a londra di mesi 4!....quindi nemmeno la gioia dei primo giorni di convivenza insieme e soli......
> *alla fine ho sbroccato di brutto....ma ho sopportato 4 mesi, per lui....*
> *ora lui sa che la cosa non si ripetera mai piu*


Brava, il punto è che Mattia non si rende conto. Infatti dicevo di mediare, trovare una soluzione passabile per poi rendersi conto che lasciarli dormire nel proprio letto non è cosi importante come l'ospitalità che comunque offrirebbero.

Dai Tebe, dormici tu sul gonfiabile! Sai che non cigola? :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono andata a pranzo continuando a pensare che cacchio volessi dire...
> Poi mi sono decisa a googlare....:condom::sonar::sonar::carneval::carneval:


E' bello avere delle certezze nella vita. Su certe cose tu, e Simy, siete come il sole che sorge sempre a est e tramonta a ovest, come un fiume che scorre sempre verso il mare, come il Natale che è sempre il 25 Dicembre  Bon potrei stare senza  Che mondo sarebbe senza....?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *E' bello avere delle certezze nella vita. Su certe cose tu, e Simy, siete come il sole che sorge sempre a est e tramonta a ovest, come un fiume che scorre sempre verso il mare, come il Natale che è sempre il 25 Dicembre*  Bon potrei stare senza  Che mondo sarebbe senza....?


non dirmi che e' un complimento....


----------



## Tubarao (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non dirmi che e' un complimento....


E' una lunga e vecchia storia fra Simy, Eliade e me


----------



## Tubarao (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si ma io penso che Tebe non debba nemmeno dire NO e basta...
> per una volta puo accontentarlo.....
> io mi sono tenuta in casa la sorella di quello per mesi 4, ripeto mesi 4!, dal primo giorno di convivenza con quello. perche lei doveva fare uno stage a londra di mesi 4!....quindi nemmeno la gioia dei primo giorni di convivenza insieme e soli......
> alla fine ho sbroccato di brutto....ma ho sopportato 4 mesi, per lui....
> ora lui sa che la cosa non si ripetera mai piu


Una cosa non l'ho capita però.








































































































































































































Quanti erano sti mesi ?


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2014)

io bambi me lo magno: il prosciutto di capriolo è ottimo


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' una lunga e vecchia storia fra Simy, Eliade e me


eccone un altro.....
non ti salvi nemmeno tu tuba..e' una fissazione degli uomini allora......
spero che chiara non legga....


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io bambi me lo magno: il prosciutto di capriolo è ottimoView attachment 8003
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu non sai quanto ti adoro adesso io immaginando la faccia di Simy quando legge:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una cosa non l'ho capita però.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sciocchino...


----------



## Tubarao (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> eccone un altro.....
> non ti salvi nemmeno tu tuba..e' una fissazione degli uomini allora......
> spero che chiara non legga....


Ma che hai capito


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma che hai capito


guarda concittadino.....
a me non mi impasti o intorti o come si dice......
io vengo dalla strada, leggo tra le righe, scruto......
sono deduttiva, come sherlock


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu non sai quanto ti adoro adesso io immaginando la faccia di Simy quando legge:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


anfatti :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> guarda concittadino.....
> a me non mi impasti o intorti o come si dice......
> io vengo dalla strada, leggo tra le righe, scruto......
> sono deduttiva, come sherlock


Astuta come una faina 

Ma a stà botta non c'hai azzeccato pe niente. Fidete


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' bello avere delle certezze nella vita. Su certe cose tu, e Simy, siete come il sole che sorge sempre a est e tramonta a ovest, come un fiume che scorre sempre verso il mare, come il Natale che è sempre il 25 Dicembre  Bon potrei stare senza  Che mondo sarebbe senza....?



Ciao Tuba,

dipende decisamente di cosa si parla. 
su certe cose ho una fortissima certezza, come, che con il fuoco ti puoi bruciare ... 

mentre, se si parla di "scenari della vita", il discorso cambia radicalmente ... 
però, molto si nasconde nella capacità di mettere sotto critica le proprie sicurezze.
Già solo questa capacità dimostra, che queste sicurezze ... così sicurezze neanche sono ... 

tutto muto ... basta avere pazienza ... prima o poi, capita un po' a tutti ... 
e se non dovesse ... bello avere l'illusione ... 

chi lo sa, se è una illusione, che invecchio giorno dopo giorno fisicamente ...  ...

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Astuta come una faina
> 
> Ma a stà botta non c'hai azzeccato pe niente. Fidete


allora, solo perche frequenti san lorenzo, ho deciso (per questa volta) che lascio correre e faccio finta che non stavamo discutendo, ma bensi tu stessi cercando di spiegarmi perche tu avessi ragione.....

adesso, e' arrivato un momento molto importante che sono sicura tu vorrai condividere con me.


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' una lunga e vecchia storia fra Simy, Eliade e me



Ciao

 ... potresti aggiungere ... "affari interni" ... 

almeno così, si capisce ... 

sienne


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' bello avere delle certezze nella vita. Su certe cose tu, e Simy, siete come il sole che sorge sempre a est e tramonta a ovest, come un fiume che scorre sempre verso il mare, come il Natale che è sempre il 25 Dicembre  Bon potrei stare senza  Che mondo sarebbe senza....?





Tubarao ha detto:


> E' una lunga e vecchia storia fra Simy, Eliade e me


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io bambi me lo magno: il prosciutto di capriolo è ottimoView attachment 8003
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la stronza della mia amica mi ha anche avvisato per leggere 

io vi odio sallatelo


Minerva ma tu lo sai che il capriolo capriola?


----------



## Tubarao (9 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tuba,
> 
> dipende decisamente di cosa si parla.
> su certe cose ho una fortissima certezza, come, che con il fuoco ti puoi bruciare ...
> ...


Ok. Ora ve la spiego. C'è stato un periodo, qui sul forum, che ogni tanto Eliade, e anche Simy, a parecchie battute, ma anche citazioni, se ne uscivano con il classico: Non ho capito. 

E da lì nacque un gioco fra noi tre in cui io dicevo loro che erano delle Tonne  Si cazzeggiava.

Oggi quando Eliade scritto che non aveva capito il post Pirlo (Marchisio Vidal) mi sono ritornati alla mente quei tempi e mi è venuto da ridere vedendo che sono ancora........due belle Tonne


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2014)

dici che è più saporito se si rotola bene ?mmmmbono 





Simy ha detto:


> la stronza della mia amica mi ha anche avvisato per leggere
> 
> io vi odio sallatelo
> 
> ...


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ok. Ora ve la spiego. C'è stato un periodo, qui sul forum, che ogni tanto Eliade, e anche Simy, a parecchie battute, ma anche citazioni, se ne uscivano con il classico: Non ho capito.
> 
> E da lì nacque un gioco fra noi tre in cui io dicevo loro che erano delle Tonne  Si cazzeggiava.
> 
> Oggi quando Eliade scritto che non aveva capito il post Pirlo (Marchisio Vidal) mi sono ritornati alla mente quei tempi e mi è venuto da ridere vedendo che sono ancora........due belle Tonne



Avevi detto Trote


----------



## Tubarao (9 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Avevi detto Trote


Stessa famiglia


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> dici che è più saporito se si rotola bene ?mmmmbono


E' molto più macraba la motivazione


----------



## Tubarao (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> adesso, e' arrivato un momento molto importante che sono sicura tu vorrai condividere con me.


Che momento ?


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stessa famiglia



:smile:


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao Tuba,

OK ... :up:,



queste acque, sono piene di trote ...  ... 
hai da fare ... 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che momento ?


QUEL MOMENTO.







:canna:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tuba,
> 
> OK ... :up:,
> 
> ...


Quindi te ne eri accorta anche tu ?  

Allora avevo ragione io.


----------



## Tubarao (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> QUEL MOMENTO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Troppo presto  Il momento perfetto per me è dopo cena.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Troppo presto  Il momento perfetto per me è dopo cena.


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi te ne eri accorta anche tu ?
> 
> Allora avevo ragione io.



Ciao Tuba

tra le trote, ma di quelle in copertura ... 
sono la più veloce ...  ... 

sienne


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2014)

Comunicazione di Servizio:

Ho 4 cuccioli da sistemare 3 maschi e 1 femmina meticci di taglia medio/grande. incrocio lupetto/rottweiler (probabilmente) ancora non si capisce bene perchè hanno circa 40 gg

se qualcuno fosse interessato mi contatti in pvt


che peste colga il bastardo che li ha lasciati sul ciglio della strada


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Comunicazione di Servizio:
> 
> Ho 4 cuccioli da sistemare 3 maschi e 1 femmina meticci di taglia medio/grande. incrocio lupetto/rottweiler (probabilmente) ancora non si capisce bene perchè hanno circa 40 gg
> 
> ...



Mi spiace non poterti aiutare...
Ti suggerisco però di aprire 3d apposito, in modo da avere più visibilità.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Comunicazione di Servizio:
> 
> Ho 4 cuccioli da sistemare 3 maschi e 1 femmina meticci di taglia medio/grande. incrocio lupetto/rottweiler (probabilmente) ancora non si capisce bene perchè hanno circa 40 gg
> 
> ...


troppo grandi per me... sigh.


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi spiace non poterti aiutare...
> Ti suggerisco però di aprire 3d apposito, in modo da avere più visibilità.


si ora lo apro, grazie


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Comunicazione di Servizio:
> 
> Ho 4 cuccioli da sistemare 3 maschi e 1 femmina meticci di taglia medio/grande. incrocio lupetto/rottweiler (probabilmente) ancora non si capisce bene perchè hanno circa 40 gg
> 
> ...


Ciao Simy,

così piccoli? ... 
c'è gente ... fammi stare zitta,

perché di gente come te, bisogna parlare ... :up:

sienne



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi spiace non poterti aiutare...
> Ti suggerisco però di aprire 3d apposito, in modo da avere più visibilità.


Ciao Nau,

si, :up:

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> troppo grandi per me... sigh.


puoi sempre prendere me 
occupo pochissimo spazio....molto poco davvero. mangio poco e lavoro sodo...stiro anche, tutto....calzini mutande e canovacci.....sono malata di stirare....
sai da quando il mio Ultimo padre (in tutti i sensi, ultimo in senso cronologico e ultimo come nick)mi ha abbandonata mi sento un po ....come disse tuba??
ah si.... a te la piccola fiammiferaia di fa un baffo....

capisci?


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Simy,
> 
> così piccoli? ...
> c'è gente ... fammi stare zitta,
> ...



io non sono mica speciale faccio quello che posso nel mio piccolo


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Comunicazione di Servizio:
> 
> Ho 4 cuccioli da sistemare 3 maschi e 1 femmina meticci di taglia medio/grande. incrocio lupetto/rottweiler (probabilmente) ancora non si capisce bene perchè hanno circa 40 gg
> 
> ...


non sono boxer vero?:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono boxer vero?:unhappy:


no non mi pare ci sia il boxer a vederli cosi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> puoi sempre prendere me
> *occupo pochissimo spazio....molto poco davvero. mangio poco e lavoro sodo*...stiro anche, tutto....calzini mutande e canovacci.....sono malata di stirare....
> sai da quando il mio Ultimo padre (in tutti i sensi, ultimo in senso cronologico e ultimo come nick)mi ha abbandonata mi sento un po ....come disse tuba??
> ah si.... a te la piccola fiammiferaia di fa un baffo....
> ...


ho comprato l'asciugatrice appositamente per non stirare più e sarei anche 
abbastanza contraria alla schiavitù... ma ti prendo lo stesso:smile:


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io non sono mica speciale faccio quello che posso nel mio piccolo



Ciao 

non si tratta di essere speciali, se è per questo ... lo sono un po' tutti. 

ma a furia di sentire notizie brutte, negative ... che sinceramente tirano giù,
perché ci si sente impotenti ... e perché li sparano a raffica ... 

mentre, un "giornale" o un qualcosa, con notizie positive ... 
danno un casino di carica. sembra che abbia l'effetto e si sparge come una grippe ... 

un tale tentativo l'avevamo fatto qualche anno fa, in una scuola vicino Berna,
praticamente solo stranieri e asilanti ... Oh, all'inizio, quasi nulla ... ma con il tempo invece ... 

Non lo so bene il perché. Parlando poi con loro, sorgeva sempre una voce:
riconoscere che si può avere influenza sulle cose e che viene notato e riconosciuto ... 
È stato molto bello. Ma ci vuole qualcuno che sia costante e tiri avanti questo progetto ... 



sienne


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho comprato l'asciugatrice appositamente per non stirare più e sarei anche
> abbastanza contraria alla schiavitù... ma ti prendo lo stesso:smile:


voglio rettificare
non mangio piu poco.
ma cosa e' un asciugatrice? che fa? asciuga? ma asciugare non e' come stirare


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> voglio rettificare
> non mangio piu poco.
> ma cosa e' un asciugatrice? che fa? asciuga? ma asciugare non e' come stirare


quando tiri fuori i panni per il 90% basta piegarli.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quando tiri fuori i panni per il 90% basta piegarli.


 ma e' tristissimo tutto questo


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma e' tristissimo tutto questo


macchè tristissimo, è una figata.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> macchè tristissimo, è una figata.


cosa? ma ti rendi conto di cio che dici?
io non abbondenerai mai il mio ferro da stiro...mai.....cos'e' questo nuovo marchingegno che fa tutto per te?
voglio tenere vive le tradizioni.....si stira da sempre!


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> cosa? ma ti rendi conto di cio che dici?
> io non abbondenerai mai il mio ferro da stiro...mai.....cos'e' questo nuovo marchingegno che fa tutto per te?
> voglio tenere vive le tradizioni.....si stira da sempre!


se vuoi ti regalo anche il mio con tanto amore


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> cosa? ma ti rendi conto di cio che dici?
> io non abbondenerai mai il mio ferro da stiro...mai.....cos'e' questo nuovo marchingegno che fa tutto per te?
> voglio tenere vive le tradizioni.....si stira da sempre!


Non capita spesso, ma se mi trovo una camicia da stirare, invece di mandarla a Daniele, la mando a te.
Io le tradizioni le ho fatte vivere per un periodo molto più lungo della tua vita, ora ne creo delle nuove da tradere(trado) a mia figlia. Comunque non l'ho abbandonato, è lì, una botta ogni tanto (di stiro) la dò ancora.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E anche se ironizzo ho ancora la vena chiusa e l'embolo in circolo.
> Premessa:
> mattia ha mille fratelli e una sorella molto giovane la quale si è sempre fatta i cazzi suoi.
> Una tipa che a me personalmente sta molto simpatca essendo pecora nera ma in effetti anche parecchio bugiarda e opportunista.
> ...


A parte che mi è scapatoda ridere  ( Sorry)per la situazione alla " de Filippo" ma scusa se lasciate loro la scelta di dove dormire ? Magari l'mpresentabile rifiuta di dormire per primo sul letto di altri ! per il resto trovate un compromesso tu e Mattia se tu cedi ora lui dovrà cedere su altro, limita i giorni di permanenza insomma cercate di dialogare senza emboli a palla


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2014)

saggia fiammetta.
da vecchietta della coppia posso dire che non c'è cosa più stupida ma consueta del litigio per i parenti.
non cadete nella trappola





Fiammetta ha detto:


> A parte che mi è scapatoda ridere  ( Sorry)per la situazione alla " de Filippo" ma scusa se lasciate loro la scelta di dove dormire ? Magari l'mpresentabile rifiuta di dormire per primo sul letto di altri ! per il resto trovate un compromesso tu e Mattia se tu cedi ora lui dovrà cedere su altro, limita i giorni di permanenza insomma *cercate di dialogare senza emboli a pall*a


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cioè tu a 72 anni dovresti dormire per terra per dovere di ospitalità verso il ragazzetto ventenne?
> Ma non esiste proprio.
> Però metterti di punta non serve.
> Allora si impone la diplomaziaia: dal momento che la famiglia intera sta facendo ostruzionismo, il vostro gesto di cedere il talamo alla coppietta ostata decreterebbe per la proprietà transitoria della facoltà ostativa familiare una mancanza di rispetto per la posizione presa ufficialmente dai maggiorenti familiari alla quale opporreste il vostro spregio prendendo una posizione celebrativa et ufficializzante della coppia che non è invece attualmente riconosciuta et accettata dal supremo consiglio della famiglia unita.
> ...


72 anni :mrgreen:? Porcaccia


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

*simy e sbri*

mandate pure....  
anche io voglio allora creare nuove tradizioni...


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A parte che mi è scapatoda ridere  ( Sorry)per la situazione alla " de Filippo" ma scusa se lasciate loro la scelta di dove dormire ? Magari l'mpresentabile rifiuta di dormire per primo sul letto di altri ! per il resto trovate un compromesso tu e Mattia se tu cedi ora lui dovrà cedere su altro, limita i giorni di permanenza insomma cercate di dialogare senza emboli a palla



Ciao 

come è bello il mondo ... 

ho letto invece, che hai lo spirito degli affari ... :mrgreen: ... interni. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' un'usanza del centro sud far dormire l'ospite di riguardo nel leto migliore. Non so esattamente dove sia diffusa e dove sia ancora in auge o no. *A me anni fa lo proposero e dovetti quasi litigare per evitarlo.*



Appunto io rifiuterei categoricamente mi cemento nell'ingresso piuttosto :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tuo napulè ha delle pretese del cazzo.


Ero convinta scrivessi" pretese da culo"


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [/B]
> Appunto io rifiuterei categoricamente mi cemento nell'ingresso piuttosto :unhappy:


seriamente , se fossi dall'altra parte preferirei l'albergo ....aborro dipendere da qualcuno e ho un'estrema esigenza dei miei spazi .


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> 1. non esiste cedere il proprio letto a due ragazzini
> 2. "qualche giorno" : attenzione potrebbe trasformarsi in "tempo non ben definito" e Tebe verrebbe relegata sul divano letto per chissà quanto tempo
> 3. se lo fai una volta poi lo devi fare sempre per cui se sei l'unica che li ospita per la famiglia non approva poi verranno sempre da te quindi se offri il tuo letto una volta automaticamente sarà loro ogni volta che verranno


Quoto tutte tre le opzioni mai creare precedenti incerti :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> 1) alla tua eta sei giovane pure tu......e poi chi l ha detto???? non e' mica una regola!!!! cacchio....
> 2) cazzi negri? bello.....cosa vorrebbe dire?


:mrgreen::mrgreen: È perpli molto variopinto ..... Non ci far caso :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

Ragazzina ha detto:


> ankIO LoVVo baMbi
> pASku mi a reGalaTO 1 kollAnA, ma KonTe a faTTo 1 kaSInO nll piaZZ e a dEttO kE e 1 koL Da skoNCia e tErOna.


Vedi a chi l'ha venduto il fumo l'impresentabile ...:carneval:


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vedi a chi l'ha venduto il fumo l'impresentabile ...:carneval:



Ciao

Hahahahahah!!!

Sei deliziosa ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> come è bello il mondo ...
> 
> ...


Cioè ?:smile:


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A parte che mi è scapatoda ridere  ( Sorry)per la situazione alla " de Filippo" ma scusa se lasciate loro la scelta di dove dormire ? Magari l'mpresentabile rifiuta di dormire per primo sul letto di altri ! per il resto trovate un compromesso tu e Mattia *se tu cedi ora lui dovrà cedere su altro*, limita i giorni di permanenza insomma cercate di dialogare senza emboli a palla





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè ?:smile:



Ciao Fiammetta,  :smile:

negli affari "interni" non ragionavo tanto così.
invece hai ragionissima. da poco ho iniziato, 
e funziona a meraviglia ... 

se do ora io ... dopo tu a me ... buon affare?

certo, non bisogna dirglielo ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Fiammetta,  :smile:
> 
> negli affari "interni" non ragionavo tanto così.
> invece hai ragionissima. da poco ho iniziato,
> ...


Ah ok certo ...tocca esser diplomatiche pure negli affari di cuore :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Marchisio.
> Vidal.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' bello avere delle certezze nella vita. Su certe cose tu, e Simy, siete come il sole che sorge sempre a est e tramonta a ovest, come un fiume che scorre sempre verso il mare, come il Natale che è sempre il 25 Dicembre  Bon potrei stare senza  Che mondo sarebbe senza....?


E' quasi confortante sapere di essere una certezza nel mondo...:rotfl:

Comunque Simy ha ragione...TROTE, no TONNE...



Tubarao ha detto:


> Ok. Ora ve la spiego. C'è stato un periodo, qui sul forum, che ogni tanto Eliade, e anche Simy, a parecchie battute, ma anche citazioni, se ne uscivano con il classico: Non ho capito.
> 
> E da lì nacque un gioco fra noi tre in cui io dicevo loro che erano delle Tonne  Si cazzeggiava.
> 
> Oggi quando Eliade scritto che non aveva capito il post Pirlo (Marchisio Vidal) mi sono ritornati alla mente quei tempi e mi è venuto da ridere vedendo che sono ancora........due belle Tonne


 Capirai, quei tempi...mica è cambiato molto..:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (9 Gennaio 2014)

Eccomi qui. Vi ho letti tutto il giorno ma non potevo rispondere.

Bambi è una fiaba di merda. La amo come amo quel sadico fottuto di de amicis e il suo cazzo di libro cuore che dovrebbe essere studiato a fondo perchè ho la convinzione faccia uscire il serial killer che è in ognuno di noi.
Ma di come la penso su quello skifidor di de amicis è risaputo.
Io non stiro una fava.
Non so nemmeno dov'è il ferro.
A si. E' nel bagno di Mattia.
Lui stira ancora. Poverino. Ma sta mollando...
Da quando l ho reso auto sufficiente con lo stiraggio (ovvero da subito) non compra più camicie da allisciare  con le bombe atomiche.
E ha imparato anche a stendere. ( e a portare da sua madre le cose che non riesce a stirare. Ma faccio finta di non saperlo)

Il consiglio di Sbri non è niente male.
E infatti ci ho pensato tutto il giorno ma dovevo avere più particolari sulla situazione.
Tipo.
Quanto cazzo si fermano?
La famigghia è TUTTA al corrente della venuta su dell' impresentabile?
E poi...il sospetto di Nausicaa...
Essì. Lisetta se li gira come dei pupazzetti i fratelli. Ma proprio che  mi inchino davanti a tanta manipolazione.
Se gli avesse strappato l'invito e poi bla bla...
Per tutto il giorno l'ho sentito poco ma era tranquillo. Non ho toccato, quindi, l'argomento.
Stasera poi a casa...
-Vai a giocare a calcio?-
-Si scroccola. Registri Muoro che poi ce lo guardiamo insieme?-
Oh oh. Ho pensato. Che succede?
-Va bene. Ti aspetto per cena allora...maaaaa....quando arrivano Lisetta e l'impresentabile?-
-martedi sera...- (voce sottilissssssima)
-...e vanno via? (aveva detto un paio di giorni. Non sono rincoglionita. Non sempre almeno)-
Silenzio.
-Mattia...Vanno. Via?-
-...domenica sera.-
(Dentro di me: 6 GIORNI IO DOVREI STARE SU UN DIVANO LETTO E LASCIARE IL POSTO A LORO? EEEHHHH?)
Io, sorridendo -Sono contenta. Puoi stare con la tua sorellina ben sei giorni. Non sei felicissimo?-
.

A questo punto della conversazione, visto che sul piatto c'è il mio letto per sei giorni, è scattato il nausica pensiero.
Dovevo sapere se l'invito era frutto dell'intortamento sorellesco o davvero tutto il circo  fosse partito da lui e solo da lui.
E c'è un sistema infallibile per saperlo.
Si parla di un ex di Lisetta.
Quando Mattia è in se ammette che quel povero ragazzo è stato una vittima. Che sua sorella lo ha massacrato senza pudore alcuno, rendendolo un ammasso di carne e sangue urlante pietà, quando invece è sotto intortamento, lei improvvisamente diventa una ragazza della sua età che fa esperienze come è giusto che sia con gli uomini e che comunque lui era diventato una palla al piede privo di stimoli.
Risposta a) Non intortamento
Risposta b) Intortamento global

Ha dato la risposta b. E questo ha sentenziato il piano di sbri.
Non ho parlato di letti in sub appalto e lui nemmeno.
Mi sono mostrata molto felice della venuta dei due piccioncini:unhappy: promettendo a priori che sarò anche molto paziente con l'impresentabile, quindi il discorso è morto lì, ma...
Non ho nessuna intenzione di cedere il mio letto. La mia stanza. E' mia, di Mattia e dei gatti.
Quindi.
Domenica vedo mia suocera e la faccio intervenire "subdolamente"
Ho la vittoria in tasca senza nemmeno sporcarmi le mani questa volta.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eccomi qui. Vi ho letti tutto il giorno ma non potevo rispondere.
> 
> Bambi è una fiaba di merda. La amo come amo quel sadico fottuto di de amicis e il suo cazzo di libro cuore che dovrebbe essere studiato a fondo perchè ho la convinzione faccia uscire il serial killer che è in ognuno di noi.
> Ma di come la penso su quello skifidor di de amicis è risaputo.
> ...


6 giorni cappero fa in tempo a coltivare cannabis ...scherzoooo ...poi dicci come reagisce la suocera :mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe, per esperienza personale visto l'impresentabile e precedenti nascondi tutte le cose di valore....meglio essere prudenti. Senza dirlo ma fallo. A meno che tua suocera non ti salvi dall'invito.


----------



## scrittore (9 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tebe, per esperienza personale visto l'impresentabile e precedenti nascondi tutte le cose di valore....meglio essere prudenti. Senza dirlo ma fallo. A meno che tua suocera non ti salvi dall'invito.


E se proprio non puoi usare la strategia dell albergo vedi di mettere almeno un asciugamano a testa nel bagno possibilmente di quelli con l iniziale del nome ricamata sopra...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2014)

Ma quali strategie, no è no. NO. Semplice, diretto. E se ci rimane male vuol dire che è ancora più scemo di quanto palesa perchè non capisce una sega di niente e quindi mi incazzo il triplo e se non sta attento lo butto pure dal balcone. Stay attento.


----------



## passante (9 Gennaio 2014)

ma perché strategie, scusa? con una strategia raggiungi questo scopo: non cedere il tuo letto. con un discorso diretto (e senza emboli) con mattia ne raggiungi uno (on my opinion) più importante: un tassellino in più nella comprensione/gestione del rapporto con la sua famiglia di origine.
che è un capitolo mica da ridere per qualsiasi coppia


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ma perché strategie, scusa? con una strategia raggiungi questo scopo: non cedere il tuo letto. con un discorso diretto (e senza emboli) con mattia ne raggiungi uno (on my opinion) più importante: un tassellino in più nella comprensione/gestione del rapporto con la sua famiglia di origine.
> che è un capitolo mica da ridere per qualsiasi coppia



Ciao

lo sai, che avevo pensato la stessa cosa?!

ma poi, forse ... bisogna passare attraverso la strategia. 
ora sta sotto pressione. non so quanto si ragiona lucidamente.
gli "schemi", premono troppo in direzione ... dovere obbligato ... 

mah ... chi lo sa. ma il fine, dovrebbe essere ciò che dici ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (12 Gennaio 2014)

Si è vero, avete ragione, meglio essere diretti.
Ma io lo sono già diretta a sufficienza con tutti, a volte pure troppo ma ci sono situazioni che ho imparato a gestire senza esserlo troppo.
Stesso scopo ma con minore fatica. L'importante è il fine in alcuni casi. Non sempre vale la pena di godersi anche il viaggio del mezzo che porta a. 
Perchè vi assicuro che a volte è sfiancante stare a discutere con Mattia.
Perchè non molla. Continua. Ritorna. Fa guerriglia. E sono i suoi gli emboli, non i miei.
Quindi perchè alzare lo "scontro" ( territorio su cui Mattia è bravisssimo io invece no) facendosi triturare i coglioni giorni e giorni e giorni litigando poi anche sul verso delle forchette messe nei cassetti, quando con una semplice strategia, tutto sto rompiento di maroni, può essere evitato?

Comunque.
Le carte in tavola sono di nuovo cambiate.
Adesso quello che si dovrebbe ospitare è solo l impresntabile.
La famigghia ha alzato la voce e quindi Lisetta dorme a casa da mamma e papà e L'impresentabile a casa tebe mattia.
Zitti.
Non proferite parola.
Muti.

Ieri sera, dopo avere appreso la lieta novella, ho chiesto a Mattia allora dove dormirà l'impresentabile ( e ci gioco il prossimo colore rosa mini pony della Guest che Lisetta dormirà una volta sola a casa dai suoi, poi potranno succedere due scenari. O viene da noi i rimanenti giorni fregandosene come al solito dei cuori spezzati di mamma e papà o fa il diavolo a quattro e fa entrare in casa della famigghia a forza l'impresentabile.) e lui tutto tranquillo a risposto.-Pure in terra, chi se ne frega. E deve alzare il culo da casa perchè non lo voglio vedere ciondolare per le stanze con tutta la sua trippa (parlò_ il_ silfide:mrgreen. E mi viene già da ridere quando lo conoscerai. Dopo cinque minuti lo morderai alla giugulare. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. -
:unhappy:

Riassumendo.
L'impresentabile dormirà nel divano letto in salotto. 
Altro che in quello che c'è nella mia stanza orchidee.
Poverette.
Potrebbero traumatizzarsi.


A proposito. Mattia mi ha pure detto che l'impresentabile è pure rognoso nel cibo.
E non magna questo e non magna l'altro...
La domanda mi è venuta spontanea.
Come fa ad essere tanto botte da non riuscire ad allacciarsi le scarpe?

Che dite.  Mi dimostro un attenta padrona di casa e faccio come mio solito quando ho persone che non conosco bene a cena e chiedo cosa non gradiscono o...faccio di testa mia magari aiutandolo a dimagrire facendo solo piatti a cui lui dice no?
:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2014)

Sono troppo nordica o egoista o maleducata (a scelta o tutto insieme) ma uno che dorme in casa mia si deve già baciare i gomiti di avere il divano e io farò da mangiare in modo neutro tipo farei la pasta e poi se a lui non piace il mio sugo se la condirà a parte con l'olio.
E mi sembra di essere già ospitale.


----------



## disincantata (12 Gennaio 2014)

Chiedi cosa gradisce, se non mangia tante cose un problema in meno, riempilo con quello che gradisce fino a stordirlo.


----------



## Tebe (12 Gennaio 2014)

No...no...no....
Minchia....

Mattia mi ha appena chiamata dicendo che impre si è offerto di cucinare lui tutte sere visto che lavoriamo.

Nella. MIA. Cucina.
Il territorio peggio della camera da letto..
Nella MIA cucina cucino io. E' territorio proibito a tutti cucinare. A meno che non lo chieda io o non lo faccia Mattia.
Quanto mi da in testa quando qualcuno tenta di lavarmi i piatti o ravana nelle pentole o...Mamma mia...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> No...no...no....
> Minchia....
> 
> Mattia mi ha appena chiamata dicendo che impre si è offerto di cucinare lui tutte sere visto che lavoriamo.
> ...


Cerca di pesare meno.
E' un segno di buona volontà.
Dopo la prima cena potrai valutare.


----------



## Tebe (12 Gennaio 2014)

Con Impre sarò assolutamente diretta.
Appena mette piede in casa sarà la prima cosa che gli dirò-
-Tu. Non. Toccare. Niente. In. Cucina. Non. Permetterti. Di. Lavare. Nemmeno. Un. Cucchiaino. O mi incazzo a mina che non hai idea dei giorni che ti faccio passare. Mattia traduci nella vostra lingua così sono sicura che abbia capito.-


Non sono ironica.


----------



## Tebe (12 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cerca di pesare meno.
> E' un segno di buona volontà.
> Dopo la prima cena potrai valutare.


No no.
la cucina no.
Cucino io a casa mia. 
Punto.
Non esiste.
Ho un malessere fisico proprio. 
A casa sua volentieri aiuto e posso valutare, ma nella mia cucina no.
nella sua si.

margine di trattativa, per ora, meno 25.
Se diventeremo amici allora potrei valutare se cedergli la cucina.
Forse.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no.
> la cucina no.
> Cucino io a casa mia.
> Punto.
> ...


Sei più tradizionalista di mia zia. Mi sorprendi. Lui comprenderà: è una cosa molto napulé:mexican:


----------



## Spider (12 Gennaio 2014)

io cercherei di vederci il lato positivo...
qualcuno dorme nel tuo letto, immagino combini qualcosa....
allora fai partire l'immaginazione.... per partire con Mattia,
chissà cosa avranno combinato.... 
una specie di rivincita ma che ti dà soddisfazione.
e dai giù di brutto.
magari è meglio di.... Man.


----------



## Tebe (12 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei più tradizionalista di mia zia. Mi sorprendi. Lui comprenderà: è una cosa molto napulé:mexican:



:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:
Hai ragione!
:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Tebe (12 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io cercherei di vederci il lato positivo...
> qualcuno dorme nel tuo letto, immagino combini qualcosa....
> allora fai partire l'immaginazione.... per partire con Mattia,
> chissà cosa avranno combinato....
> ...



Spider...
Quel qualcuno che eventualmente dormirebbe nel mio letto non è un qualcuno qualsiasi.
Mia cognata e il suo "uomo".
Sorvolando sul sovrappeso, analizziamo il resto.
Si presenta vantandosi di non leggere quotidiani, anzi di non leggere proprio.
Non parla italiano ma solo napoletano stretto.
Si fa mantenere da mia cognata perchè preferisce stare con lei tutto il giorno (gelosia?) piuttosto che cercarsene uno.
Forse fare l' Otello pensa sia un lavoro. 
Ha una catenazza al collo che manco i dobermann (spero si scriva così).
Un cappellino in testa sempre portato di sbieco e un tatuaggio con sopra scritto Mamma e varie amenità.

Non lo so Spider. Posso immaginare il fascino animale del rozzo egocentrico ma...nonostante sia appassionata di cadaveri e robe splatter ripeto...non so...
La scintilla erotica pensando che Lisetta mia cognata e quell'altro facciano sesso nel mio letto...

Mmmmhhhhh.
No.

Però posso pensare che nel mio letto ci sia tu e...Disincantata?



E..però...ci si potrebbe lavorare....

mmmmhhhhhh


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Spider...
> Quel qualcuno che eventualmente dormirebbe nel mio letto non è un qualcuno qualsiasi.
> Mia cognata e il suo "uomo".
> Sorvolando sul sovrappeso, analizziamo il resto.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Quanto apprezzo la tua ironia!!


----------



## Tebe (12 Gennaio 2014)

Che poi scusa Spider ma io non ho bisogno di fantasie per partire con Mattia.
A me lui eccita sempre. Perchè non mi "caga". Mi prende in giro. Scappa dal letto quando mi vede arrivare in autoreggenti e tacchi ( e frusta).
A me davvero Mattia piace come il primo giorno.
E fare sesso con lui è...:mrgreen:

Anche l'amore certo, ma io lo preferisco decisamente quando fa l'animale unhappy senza tante cazzate dolcine.


Man?
Man chi?


----------



## perplesso (12 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si è vero, avete ragione, meglio essere diretti.
> Ma io lo sono già diretta a sufficienza con tutti, a volte pure troppo ma ci sono situazioni che ho imparato a gestire senza esserlo troppo.
> Stesso scopo ma con minore fatica. L'importante è il fine in alcuni casi. Non sempre vale la pena di godersi anche il viaggio del mezzo che porta a.
> Perchè vi assicuro che a volte è sfiancante stare a discutere con Mattia.
> ...


120 mg di veleno di Mamba Nero dovrebbero bastare a risolvere il problema alla radice.

iniettaglieli nel vino


----------



## disincantata (12 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Spider...
> Quel qualcuno che eventualmente dormirebbe nel mio letto non è un qualcuno qualsiasi.
> Mia cognata e il suo "uomo".
> Sorvolando sul sovrappeso, analizziamo il resto.
> ...



Insieme????

Insieme no, lui è fedele e poi...................no non è proprio possibile.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Spider...
> Quel qualcuno che eventualmente dormirebbe nel mio letto non è un qualcuno qualsiasi.
> Mia cognata e il suo "uomo".
> Sorvolando sul sovrappeso, analizziamo il resto.
> ...


Trovagli un lavoro....
E lui scappa...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Spider (12 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che poi scusa Spider ma io non ho bisogno di fantasie per partire con Mattia.
> A me lui eccita sempre. Perchè non mi "caga". Mi prende in giro. Scappa dal letto quando mi vede arrivare in autoreggenti e tacchi ( e frusta).
> A me davvero Mattia piace come il primo giorno.
> E fare sesso con lui è...:mrgreen:
> ...



ma l'altro...non si chiamava Man,
il ciccio, quello che combini in Hotel?
comunque, hai ragione, da come lo descrivi e cosi tanto bene... che resta difficile ogni sogno erotico.
però mi è capitato. è ho trovato molto eccitante farlo dove avevano appena fatto altri, caldo, caldo...

 ti assicuro che con me sarebbe diverso... io mangio pochissimo, leggera catenina al collo, 
mi lavo sempre i denti prima di dormire e se posso farlo, preferisco dormire completamente nudo.
mi piace un mondo lo struscio dei zebedei contro le lenzuola.
Non sono poi cosi fedele... sono fedele alle mie ragioni questo si.
...Disincantata tu sei fedele?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma l'altro...non si chiamava Man,
> il ciccio, quello che combini in Hotel?
> comunque, hai ragione, da come lo descrivi e cosi tanto bene... che resta difficile ogni sogno erotico.
> però mi è capitato. è ho trovato molto eccitante farlo dove avevano appena fatto altri, caldo, caldo...
> ...


Desso non lo fermo più....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (12 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> 120 mg di veleno di Mamba Nero dovrebbero bastare a risolvere il problema alla radice.
> 
> iniettaglieli nel vino




Ma Perply che consigli dai! Rischi che Tebe ti prende sul serio! 

Comunque... ehm... mi sa che è a te meglio averti per amico... 

:smile:


----------



## Tebe (12 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma l'altro...non si chiamava Man,
> il ciccio, quello che combini in Hotel?
> comunque, hai ragione, da come lo descrivi e cosi tanto bene... che resta difficile ogni sogno erotico.
> però mi è capitato. è ho trovato molto eccitante farlo dove avevano appena fatto altri, caldo, caldo...
> ...



Stavo ironeggiando.
Man chi nel senso che di motel 3 volte l'anno.
Faccio fatica a ricordarmi così all'improvviso chi è Man:mrgreen:

ma infatti ho immaginato te perchè nel mio appunto immaginario erotico tu un po' di sesso me lo fai quindi la cosa avrebbe potuto essere eccitante.
O no.
Non lo so.
Non mi eccita per niente questo tipo di erotismo alla fine.
Voglio sempre essere protagonista e lasciare la mia impronta ciularina sopra altre impronte ciularine non è che...

:unhappy:

E se è pure un po' bagnato?
:unhappy::unhappy:


ringraziate che non ho specificato di cosa.
:blank:


----------



## Tebe (12 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> 120 mg di veleno di Mamba Nero dovrebbero bastare a risolvere il problema alla radice.
> 
> iniettaglieli nel vino



sperando che beva il vino.
Comunque in giardino ho una pianta di datura.
Senza scomodare il mamba nero...


----------



## perplesso (12 Gennaio 2014)

Un soggetto simile di sicuro non è astemio.      Vai pure di Datura


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Gennaio 2014)

*a proposito di letti ceduti....*

La casa in cui sto appartiene a mia madre.
Non pago affitto, ma diciamo che per altre vie pago in altro modo. Sul serio, non favori, dindi veri.

Sono via per lavoro, arriva la telefonata di mia madre. 
E' in casa -mia. Mia?- con Lilluccio suo e non riescono a usare il -mio- videoregistratore.
Sono a cena con colleghi, inutile fare scenate, fornisco le istruzioni a Lilluccio suo e stop.

Torno a casa.

Tutto spostato. Vestiti spariti dal cesto della biancheria sporca.
Che, sì, è un gesto carino, ma ho detto MILLE volte a mia madre di non farlo. Che poi lei lava quando le pare, e si dimentica di restituire.

E poi, dischetti struccanti in bagno, e lametta usa e getta sul lavandino.

Telefono.

"mamma ma siete stati sempre da me?"
"Chi? Noi? No no assolutamente, siamo venuti solo a vedere il film"
"ma siete rimasti a dormire?"
"ma... abbiamo solo visto il film"
"mamma, siete rimasti a dormire, no?"
"eh... non siamo stati sempre lì, no"
"mamma, siete rimasti a dormire. Ho trovato il tuo dischetto trucco e la lametta di Lilluccio tuo"

"Ah bè, mi hai sgamata. Bè, se ti dà fastidio cambia le lenzuola".

Ora.

In quel letto dorme pure Fra. CERTO che mi da fastidio farla dormire dove ha dormito (dormito?) Lilluccio suo. 

Ma a parte questo... per me il segnale era chiaro... "questa è casa mia e ci faccio quel che mi pare. Tu sei ospite e cara grazia che hai un letto"

Almeno, io l'ho sentita così, visto che negli ultimi anni il problema di un posto dove stare e da sentire mio, il mio rifugio, è un problema PARTICOLARMENTE sensibile.

Sto valutando che fare. La tentazione di cercare un posto in affitto è forte. Peccato che non me lo possa permettere 

Ah, nei giorni seguenti mia madre ha cercato di dirmi che -sì hanno dormito ma non lo avevano programmato solo che era tardi -yup, e si portano sempre dietro in borsello dischetti trucco e lamette usa e getta, non si sa mai.
Sì, sono rimasti, ma era perchè il giorno dopo avevano un appuntamento la mattina presto in città.

Ora.

Esagero a sentirmi violata?
Non voglio neppure trattare male mia madre, che neppure lei ha una vita facile, e sebbene si sia trasformata ultimamente in una adolescente dalla zucca vuota peggio del solito, farebbe di tutto per me (meglio non lasciarglielo fare perchè combina casini però)


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La casa in cui sto appartiene a mia madre.
> Non pago affitto, ma diciamo che per altre vie pago in altro modo. Sul serio, non favori, dindi veri.
> 
> Sono via per lavoro, arriva la telefonata di mia madre.
> ...


Secondo me no... ma dipende dal tipo di rapporto che hai con tua madre.
Comunque una telefonata per avvisarti che lei e Lilluccio suo si fermavano a dormire a casa tua, o meglio per chiederti se per te andava bene, avrebbe dovuto farla.
Tu sei adulta, hai diritto alla tua privacy e a non doverti sentire a disagio a casa tua.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si è vero, avete ragione, meglio essere diretti.
> Ma io lo sono già diretta a sufficienza con tutti, a volte pure troppo ma ci sono situazioni che ho imparato a gestire senza esserlo troppo.
> Stesso scopo ma con minore fatica. L'importante è il fine in alcuni casi. Non sempre vale la pena di godersi anche il viaggio del mezzo che porta a.
> Perchè vi assicuro che a volte è sfiancante stare a discutere con Mattia.
> ...


Che bello. Fate da stalla per le stelle cadute. 



> Ieri sera, dopo avere appreso la lieta novella, ho chiesto a Mattia allora dove dormirà l'impresentabile ( e ci gioco il prossimo colore rosa mini pony della Guest che Lisetta dormirà una volta sola a casa dai suoi, poi potranno succedere due scenari. O viene da noi i rimanenti giorni fregandosene come al solito dei cuori spezzati di mamma e papà o fa il diavolo a quattro e fa entrare in casa della famigghia a forza l'impresentabile.) e lui tutto tranquillo a risposto.-Pure in terra, chi se ne frega. E deve alzare il culo da casa perchè non lo voglio vedere ciondolare per le stanze con tutta la sua trippa (parlò_ il_ silfide:mrgreen. E mi viene già da ridere quando lo conoscerai. Dopo cinque minuti lo morderai alla giugulare. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. -
> :unhappy:
> 
> Riassumendo.
> ...


E' molto invitante. Io farei proprio così. In questo modo non gli viene più l'idea di cadere così in basso e soprattutto il vostro superego (capo famiglia genitori) non fa più il filtro, tenendosi la parte migliore (la figlia) e rilasciando lo scarto dove pare.

Se sono impresentabili, allora un motivo c'è e bisogna fare in modo che se lo tengono loro


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La casa in cui sto appartiene a mia madre.
> Non pago affitto, ma diciamo che per altre vie pago in altro modo. Sul serio, non favori, dindi veri.
> 
> Sono via per lavoro, arriva la telefonata di mia madre.
> ...


Se vuoi ti posso fare un corso accelerato che funzioni, per togliere la voglia di tua madre di invadere tuo spazio. Si tratta di alcuni accorgimenti comportamentali e alcuni cambiamenti a livello di arredamento.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Gennaio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti posso fare un corso accelerato che funzioni, per togliere la voglia di tua madre di invadere tuo spazio. Si tratta di alcuni accorgimenti comportamentali e alcuni cambiamenti a livello di arredamento.



Grazie, ma se volessi davvero "gettare fuori" mia madre saprei come fare.
Non voglio ferirla, non voglio che si senta come se non capissi la sua situazione etc etc.
Ergo, il problema me lo tengo così come è, e ne pago le conseguenze 

Grazie lo stesso, sul serio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie, ma se volessi davvero "gettare fuori" mia madre saprei come fare.
> Non voglio ferirla, non voglio che si senta come se non capissi la sua situazione etc etc.
> Ergo, il problema me lo tengo così come è, e ne pago le conseguenze
> 
> Grazie lo stesso, sul serio.


Basta mettere un lucchetto al cesto della biancheria sporca e che sia chiuso solo una volta ... per la prossima volta che ci prova. Quando poi la contatti le chiedi con largo sorriso cosa ha pensato della tua trovata. E' sufficiente per cambiare l'atteggiamento senza che la ferisci. Lo puoi anche montare quando lei sta li a guardare e fare un paio di battute del cazzo che le fanno ridere. Importante che lo metti sul lato divertente. Il messaggio però passa ugualmente e vedrai che non ti smarrisce più le tue cose.

Per quanto riguarda invece il letto, le racconti la prossima volta (invece di insistere) che hai dovuto trattare i letti con la polvere antipulci e ti sei dimenticato a dirgliela 

Cose così :rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie, ma se volessi davvero "gettare fuori" mia madre saprei come fare.
> Non voglio ferirla, non voglio che si senta come se non capissi la sua situazione etc etc.
> Ergo, il problema me lo tengo così come è, e ne pago le conseguenze
> 
> Grazie lo stesso, sul serio.



Diciamo che hai una madre strana. A me non sarebbe mai venuto in mento di dormirci senza avvisarti, ma, in ogni caso, avrei cambiato immediatamente le lenzuola, e non avrei lasciato niente in giro, io però sono un pò maniaca sia per l'ordine che per l'igiene. Ma mi sembrava appunto il minimo avvisarti, anzi, chiederti il permesso,  ripulire e disinfettare tutto alla grande.
Dovresti cercare di spiegare a tua madre che in quella casa ci abiti tu e la consideri, al momento, casa tua ed il tuo letto è sacro.
Se non puoi permetterti un affitto non hai scelta, se non togliere le chiavi a tua madre, sempre  tu lo possa fare.

Io quando sono a casa uso la casa di mia figlia 'solo' per telefonare in santa pace, ma lei sa che ci entro per vari motivi, a suo favore, e non mi sono mai sognata di dormirci e farci dormire qualcuno 'a sua insaputa'.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Nausicaa*

Sono sconcertata.
Ma  non so com'è la situazione di tua madre e chi è Lilluzzo.
Non hanno una casa?


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Diciamo che hai una madre strana. A me non sarebbe mai venuto in mento di dormirci senza avvisarti, ma, in ogni caso, avrei cambiato immediatamente le lenzuola, e non avrei lasciato niente in giro, io però sono un pò maniaca sia per l'ordine che per l'igiene. Ma mi sembrava appunto il minimo avvisarti, anzi, chiederti il permesso,  ripulire e disinfettare tutto alla grande.
> Dovresti cercare di spiegare a tua madre che in quella casa ci abiti tu e la consideri, al momento, casa tua ed il tuo letto è sacro.
> Se non puoi permetterti un affitto non hai scelta, se non togliere le chiavi a tua madre, sempre  tu lo possa fare.
> 
> Io quando sono a casa uso la casa di mia figlia 'solo' per telefonare in santa pace, ma lei sa che ci entro per vari motivi, a suo favore, e non mi sono mai sognata di dormirci e farci dormire qualcuno 'a sua insaputa'.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono sconcertata.
> Ma  non so com'è la situazione di tua madre e chi è Lilluzzo.
> Non hanno una casa?


Ho una madre un pochetto strana 

Un pochetto tanto qualche volta.

Ora poi, 12enne in picco ormonale.

Lilluccio suo è... il suo fidanzatino. Stavo per dire compagno, ma piuttosto sembrano fidanzatini :mrgreen:

Sì, sì, la casa ce l'avrebbero. Ma non hanno il videoregistratore. Glielo regalo.


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La casa in cui sto appartiene a mia madre.
> Non pago affitto, ma diciamo che per altre vie pago in altro modo. Sul serio, non favori, dindi veri.
> 
> Sono via per lavoro, arriva la telefonata di mia madre.
> ...


non esageri ma abbi pazienza e comprensione  , quella che magari avresti voluto nei tuoi confronti .


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non esageri ma abbi pazienza e comprensione  , quella che magari avresti voluto nei tuoi confronti .



Sì, sì, passato il momento di smarrimento a sentire sfaldarsi il velo sottile di "nido-rifugio" di quella casa, ho ridimensionato... lei è sempre lei, ragiona così.
Cmq il videoregistratore glielo regalo sul serio :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho una madre un pochetto strana
> 
> Un pochetto tanto qualche volta.
> 
> ...


Ricordati anche della cam


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì, sì, passato il momento di smarrimento a sentire sfaldarsi il velo sottile di "nido-rifugio" di quella casa, ho ridimensionato... lei è sempre lei, ragiona così.
> Cmq il videoregistratore glielo regalo sul serio :mrgreen:


Forse, come dice Minerva, ti sente più amica di quanto tu senta lei e che sia il momento di avere indietro la comprensione che lei ha avuto con te (sperando che così sia stato).


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Gennaio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ricordati anche della cam



Ancora un pò e convivono, la cam non serve...


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse, come dice Minerva, ti sente più amica di quanto tu senta lei e che sia il momento di avere indietro la comprensione che lei ha avuto con te (sperando che così sia stato).



Massì, la prendo in giro -e ci sta tutta credetemi- ma a parte quel momento di disagio forte, figuratevi se non le lascio passare in pratica tutto.

La comprensione verso di me... a momenti. Talvolta. Però materialmente mi ha aiutato tantissimo.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Gennaio 2014)

E' che mia madre pensa che tutto ciò che è suo, è di tutti, e tutto ciò che è nostro, è di tutti.
Dice spesso "massì, tanto chi paga non importa, tanto è la stessa cosa".
E lo pensa.
Darebbe ogni suo avere per noi, senza aspettarsi un grazie, con gioia, ed è una cosa bellissima, davvero. Bellissima e in certi casi pericolosa, ma lasciamo perdere.
Solo che allo stesso tempo è estremamente noncurante col concetto di proprietà personale, ed è pure molto noncurante col denaro in genere. E' una spendacciona senza troppi problemi. Ci sono i soldi? Li spendo. Non ci sono? Ehhhhh... arriveranno, in qualche modo.

Due esempi di come tratta le cose degli altri.... avevo i miei gioiellini a casa sua, quando non avevo casa fissa. Tra cui l'anello di fidanzamento, che non portavo più, ok, ma che tenevo.
Mio fratello si trova la morosa seria... e mia madre, grata al fato, decide, senza dirmelo, di regalarle il mio anello di fidanzamento.
"Tanto non ci tenevi, no? Se vuoi un gioiello ti do uno dei miei".

Serve spazio, servono due soldini in più? Mio fratello riceve l'ordine di mettere in vendita il lettino vecchio di Fra. Senza che io lo sapessi, ovvio.

Tutte cose così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' che mia madre pensa che tutto ciò che è suo, è di tutti, e tutto ciò che è nostro, è di tutti.
> Dice spesso "massì, tanto chi paga non importa, tanto è la stessa cosa".
> E lo pensa.
> Darebbe ogni suo avere per noi, senza aspettarsi un grazie, con gioia, ed è una cosa bellissima, davvero. Bellissima e in certi casi pericolosa, ma lasciamo perdere.
> ...


Capito il tipo, ma penso che uno stop garbato ma fermo ogni tanto sia necessario. Altrimenti avalli un comportamento che ti causa fastidio senza che lei se ne renda conto.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Capito il tipo, ma penso che uno stop garbato ma fermo ogni tanto sia necessario. Altrimenti avalli un comportamento che ti causa fastidio senza che lei se ne renda conto.


:up:


----------



## free (14 Gennaio 2014)

Impre:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Capito il tipo, ma penso che uno stop garbato ma fermo ogni tanto sia necessario. Altrimenti avalli un comportamento che ti causa fastidio senza che lei se ne renda conto.



E' che ho perso ogni speranza di modificare questa sua mentalità, e me la tengo così... mettendo sotto chiave le cose a cui tengo, o specificando mooooolto bene che non devono essere toccate.


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2014)

No cazzo. Le genitrici in questo 3d. No.
Per Dio.
In totale spregio al dramma che domani sera dovrò vivere.
Arriva la coppia di reietti. Scacciati da ogni dove.
L impresentabile e lisetta.

Ma Dio c è.  
Ed é ironico.  Perche mi ha mandato Mattia.
Sono due giorni che registra tutte le puntate di geordie shore, programma che manco sapevo esistesse  ed è semplicente raccapricciante...
Insomma. Ore e ore di sta puttanata a tutto volume finché poco fa, dopo che benevolmente gli ho tirato una taccata in fronte mi ha risposto che geordie ecc. È esattamente ciò che mi aspebtta con l impresentabile.

Paura fifa.


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2014)

E aveva la faccia seria.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> No cazzo. Le genitrici in questo 3d. No.
> Per Dio.
> In totale spregio al dramma che domani sera dovrò vivere.
> Arriva la coppia di reietti. Scacciati da ogni dove.
> ...


Un animale praticamente.
Ecco perché voleva dar loro la camera, non voleva trovarselo davanti mentre faceva sesso con la sorella e vedersi offrire una birra.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> No cazzo. Le genitrici in questo 3d. No.
> Per Dio.
> In totale spregio al dramma che domani sera dovrò vivere.
> Arriva la coppia di reietti. Scacciati da ogni dove.
> ...



Chiedo perdono stellina brillantinosa e tutta sberluccicante di paillettes rosa.

Ti sono spiritualmente vicina.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> No cazzo. Le genitrici in questo 3d. No.
> Per Dio.
> In totale spregio al dramma che domani sera dovrò vivere.
> Arriva la coppia di reietti. Scacciati da ogni dove.
> ...


ho solo un suggerimento: è in giro il virus gastrointestinale. Devo dirti io cosa da sintomi simili?


----------



## zanna (15 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho solo un suggerimento: è in giro il virus gastrointestinale. Devo dirti io cosa da sintomi simili?


Ideona .... prova a somministrare al tipo sodio picosolfato insieme a  diazepam poi aspetta :diavoletto:


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2014)

Sono nascosta in bagno.
Ha un gigantesco tatuaggio con sopra scritto a caratteri cubitali...
NAPOLI.
Ma anche senza vedere il tatuaggio non è che uno pensa che è di Trieste. O anche solo Lucca ecco.
Che dire.
L jo già battezzato benevolmente.
Certo. Mattia fa da traduttore perché davvero non capisco ma mazza ma....
Meglio di quanto pensassi.

Ciao vado.
Mi ha sfidato a scala 40.
Il pollo incauto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono nascosta in bagno.
> Ha un gigantesco tatuaggio con sopra scritto a caratteri cubitali...
> NAPOLI.
> Ma anche senza vedere il tatuaggio non è che uno pensa che è di Trieste. O anche solo Lucca ecco.
> ...


ma potrà usare il tuo bagno? ce l'hai la polverina per le piattole?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono nascosta in bagno.
> Ha un gigantesco tatuaggio con sopra scritto a caratteri cubitali...
> NAPOLI.
> Ma anche senza vedere il tatuaggio non è che uno pensa che è di Trieste. O anche solo Lucca ecco.
> ...


Vai e spennagli il tatuaggio :carneval:


----------



## Fantastica (15 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> L ho già battezzato benevolmente.



Come?


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Come va?

Guarda che qua vogliamo i dettagli...

Per battezzarlo gli hai sputato preventivamente nel piatto?


----------

